# GoPro Hero 2 v. Hero 3



## AUDDT

Does anyone having experience with cameras have any input on pros and cons between the hero 2 and new hero 3? I'm looking into getting one and have read battery life for the 3 may be an issue. 

-Doug


----------



## Chris V

Don't have enough first hand experience with them. Ours should be at our store within a week I believe and then I can go play with one


----------



## aquatic argobull

The Hero 3 is a pretty large improvement from the 2. More so than the difference between the Hero 1 and 2. The image quality is much better on the 3 than the 2. The Hero 3 can shoot up to 4,000p and can now shoot in 1080p at 60 frames per second and 720p at 120 frames per second. That means super smooth looking slow motion at good HD resolution. Also it is supposedly better in low lighting, where the previous 2 cameras were really lacking (common problem in low visibility diving). The Hero 3 also comes with a wifi remote so better for mounts where you can't reach the camera. If it were me, I would either get the 3 or wait until somebody wanted to off-load their Hero 2 at a good price.


----------



## AUDDT

aquatic argobull said:


> The Hero 3 is a pretty large improvement from the 2. More so than the difference between the Hero 1 and 2. The image quality is much better on the 3 than the 2. The Hero 3 can shoot up to 4,000p and can now shoot in 1080p at 60 frames per second and 720p at 120 frames per second. That means super smooth looking slow motion at good HD resolution. Also it is supposedly better in low lighting, where the previous 2 cameras were really lacking (common problem in low visibility diving). The Hero 3 also comes with a wifi remote so better for mounts where you can't reach the camera. If it were me, I would either get the 3 or wait until somebody wanted to off-load their Hero 2 at a good price.


Thanks for the info, do you know anything about the battery life?


----------



## aquatic argobull

Haven't heard anything, but there is a battery pac accessory and also eventually i would bet that third parties will sell higher quality batteries than gopro does. They already have cheaper, longer-lasting batteries for Hero 1 and 2 that you can find on amazon.


----------

